# Close Quarters



## rabid_squirrel (Feb 2, 2006)

There seems to be a HUGE misconception among most betta owners I know that 'smaller is better' for the betta. This is not true, not by far. I have one betta fish, and he's got a 2-gallon tank all to himself. He absolutly loves it. Have any of you encountered this veiw?

-rabid_squirrel


----------



## rabid_squirrel (Feb 2, 2006)

Whoa....I totally spaced...This topic is in the wrong place. Sorry about that all, could someone please move it?

Anyway, My name is Chelsea and I'm fourteen years old and I have one betta fish named Mister Foo.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to the forums. There are about 30 posts on this topic in the betta forums.


----------



## rabid_squirrel (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh wow, maybe I should have checked first...


----------



## rabid_squirrel (Feb 2, 2006)

Just testing my avatar.....


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

:hi: to fish forums, we hope that you'll stick around!


----------

